# 2015 Woodvil Review



## Rob Fisher (12/6/15)

It's been a few weeks now with my new 2015 Woodvils and I feel I need to put finger to keyboard to just say how unbelievably happy I am with my purchases! I have been using my special edition Stabilised Woodvil and the stock stabilised Maple Woodvil I bought in the sale and pretty much no other mod for the last week.




The quality of the 2015 Woodvil's are out of this world and there is something very special about wood... and in this cold weather it's really nice to the touch.

I use a 1Ω to 1,3Ω coil in a Cyclone and with a rayon wick! The vape for me is nothing short of perfection. Obviously my juice of choice is Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice.

The new side button is new and takes a little getting used to at first but now enjoy it and very little pressure is needed... I do wish the button twist (to lock and unlock) was a little stiffer but I can live with it.

The internals are all new and very much refined and perfected. I'm not sure if it's my imagination but the hit seems to be even better than the aluminium REO's.

The 510 is flush so any and all atties fit no problem. And of course it's the adjustable 510 which allows you to set the position of the airhole on your atty to exactly the spot you want it. This may not seem like a big thing for some but I can tell you it makes all the difference to the vape for me.





If you are a flavour junkie and want a mod that will last you and keep you happy for the rest of time then get yourself a 2015 Woodvil and you are set!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## johan (12/6/15)

Nice, detailed and to the point.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (12/6/15)

Pink?


----------



## Willyza (12/6/15)

as much hassle I give u on your mods 
and everytime u post them,
and I am forced to look at them,
they look more and more appealing
especially the front row as Wood is so so Cool

nice collection there Boss

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/15)

Genosmate said:


> Pink?



John, John, John... it's Salmon!


----------



## Xhale (12/6/15)

Very handsome in wood sir!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/15)

Xhale said:


> Very handsome in wood sir!



Thanks! And no key on the outside won't induce a fire of the button.  See how fast I am?


----------



## Xhale (12/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks! And no key on the outside won't induce a fire of the button.  See how fast I am?


see how fast I realised my mistake
take care xxxx love youuuu


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/15)

Xhale said:


> see how fast I realised my mistake
> take care xxxx love youuuu



Love you too!


----------



## Andre (12/6/15)

Thanks for the review, @Rob Fisher. I agree wholeheartedly. Love my Woodvils. Light (must weigh one) and warm.


----------



## Jos (12/6/15)

Looks like Athena is being 'charged' with your iPhone charger......lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands (12/6/15)

pink are for real men
those woodies look better each time i see them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/6/15)

Yoh, that black one is stunning.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

